# Word for the day  ennui



## Josiah (Mar 8, 2015)

ennui
[ahn-wee, ahn-wee; French ahn-nwee] 


noun
1. a feeling of utter weariness and discontent resulting from satiety or lack of interest; boredom:


The endless lecture produced an unbearable ennui.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 8, 2015)

That is a word that I love!
just sounds right!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 8, 2015)

Certainly fits with the jet lag from changing to DST.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 8, 2015)

I never have that feeling. Too busy being happy.


----------

